# stocking a 30 litre tank~ (help? D=)



## lostperspective (Aug 24, 2010)

^_^ I can find photos of it at some point but right now they're not working so.. idk it is the same tank in all my other threads so if you have seen some photos in one of them.. 

It is quite a tall tank if that helps.

&& planted. Five different kinds of plant now, don't know all the names..

&& there are 5 cardinal tetra swimming around in it at the moment. =)

I'm thinking of getting another 5 cardinals but I'm hoping to also be able to squeeze in some kind of algae eater & some kind of bigger fish? (vague ik.. xD


I really like the look of guppies but have a sneaking suspicion they might not be suitable..?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

30 liters is less than 10 gallons. "Bigger" fish is not possible. Cardinals are very quiet sedate fish and with lots of plants...but even these fish at close to 2 inches does not leave much room. A trio of small cory catfish for the bottom for additional interest, the dwarf species would be ideal, 6-7 Corydoras pygmaeus.


----------



## lostperspective (Aug 24, 2010)

Aww I don't know how long I'm going to last before I give in and buy a bigger tank!

I'll have a look for the cories in the fish shop.. (there must be a more technical name than that but I can't think of one right now~)
Would I be able to get a few more cardinals as well or is that pushing it? =/


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

In my opinion, five cardinals plus 3 corys for the bottom is max in a 30L/8g tank.


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

I would say you could fit in 7 cardinals, 3/4 small/dwarf cories and 1 or 2 guppy or endler, male only


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

joshuaedgington said:


> I would say you could fit in 7 cardinals, 3/4 small/dwarf cories and 1 or 2 guppy or endler, male only


I'm sorry but this is not possible. I would not subject my cardinals to a 10g tank much less an 8g, even if there were only 5 of them. It is simply not enough space for a fish that can attain close to 2 inches if properly maintained. Quiet and sedate fish they may be, but they deserve more space than what you are suggesting.

And cardinals should never, ever be housed with any livebearers; the two fish require completely different water parameters. Livebearers need harder water, while cardinals could not be any more opposite; they occur in streams with zero hardness and a pH below 5. Subjected to hard water above pH 7 they are prone to problems including calcium blockage of the kidneys. They have more than a 10-year lifespan in suitable water; the fact that they seldom attain this longevity is largely due to being maintained in unsuitable water parameters and conditions.


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry i was simply speaking on stocking terms, not water difference didnt think about that! i would still disagree on the space disgreement though.
but it looks like we're from different countries, so that is perhaps why we disagree!


----------

